# Have the October 08 group been called up yet?



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been on a waiting list since November 08. Originally told 12 months, then at 12 months the wait was extended to 18 and then I was told that everything was on hold because the funding for this year hadn't been released.

Does anyone know any more? I'm not very keen on ringing because the person on the other end of the phone makes me feel like I'm the biggest pain in the whatsit for asking!    

Is it worth phoning or should I just keep quiet? Any advice appreciated!

Thanks,

Bev


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya bev 

you should deffo phone and find out where on the list you are, try not to think your a pain in the ****. 

i found chasing things up helped alot


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi Bev

I don't know the answer but I would say definitely phone and ask.  Nothing to lose, and I'm sure all the ladies will say keep phoning and asking all the time!

Good luck.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya i was put on the waiting list oct 08 told 12 then 16 then 18 and last monday i had a letter saying reached top off list 20 months later had a plannign appointment and dvd this wk. defo keep ringing i got fed up in the end and said to myself when the letter comes it ll come and just carried on but defo phone as you should nt be that far from the top .

goood luck with whatever happens joxx


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for the replies. It's good news to hear that they are calling people up again. We've been planning our year around this!

Best wishes for a succesful cycle!


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

BevFD,
have you been called yet - i'm a nov 08 waiter.
Daizymay


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi I was put on the list in December 08 and I not once in the whole time have I had a cakk from the, (Heath), I have been calling all the time to get update as to where I am.  
In Dec 08 they told me it was a 12mth waiting list - 12 months came then told me it was 18mths
Now ijm at the 18th Month so I called them last Friday and they said that in the next few weeks i shoud recieve a letter with my planning appointment. I asked them im im likely to go in for treatnent and they said Prob around September whic takes it to 20 months....

Give them a call hun as you need to know where you stand.
xx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Leighsa - it's really not acceptable is it! I was suppose to be put on the list as of June 08 originally(long story), then i wasn't, then i was - obviously i must now be in the nov 08 group again. What are they doing - don't they realise the effect they have on people's lives! Make's me so cross. Good luck - maybe we'll become cycle buddies. Daizymay


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya ladies

i understand your feelings of frustation but i do believe that they care its just the fact that their are so many people waiting. i hated waiting so much as their really is nothing you can do unless you can self fund

thankfully the wait isnt as long , (i know it must feel so long for you )as it use to be and you also have the chance now of 2 full cycles. 

i personally dont think that the clinic have a responibility to call patients but i always think its wise to call them

good luck ladies, i hope you get news real soon


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,

In the end I rang them a few weeks ago and found out that I was at the top of the list (hadn't had a letter) but the next available appointment was end of September. I then asked when the cycle would start and I was told probable next year!!!!!!!!!!

I think it is absolutely ridiculous, that will be more than 2 years since I was first referred when I had originally been told 12 months.

I disagree with the earlier comment. I honestly think that it is unfair to keep pushing the dates back without any communication at all. When I have rung, and spoken to someone who I won't name, I've been sighed and tutted at amd made to feel like the biggest inconvenience on the planet. We've been arranging our lives around this for the last 2 years and I don't mind waiting but I do mind being messed around.

Sorry if that sounds a bit stroppy, it's not meant to be!   

Bev

Bev


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

This makes me so cross. Where does informed choice come into all this?! How can we make decisions on the info we are given if the info is always wrong. In Nov 2008 (after a year waiting to be seen), we were told we'd get seen for IUI treatment in 4mths, IVF if required in 12. As christmas was approaching, we decided to stay with the nhs based on this info - 4mths didn't seem any time at all. The wait end up being 18mths. I guess for IVF it will be 3yrs+ now from the time my GP referred me! I shall call the clinic this week to see what story I get.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I agree it does seem so unfair and if you ask me ridiculous, We are gong through enough at the moment without having to be messed around and pushed back everytime WE call for an update. I think as we are on NHS list they are putting women who self fund 1st/priority/before us which in some cases, ie..... Women reaching 40 plus is understandable but for anybody else who is self funding i think it's wrong for the clinic to treat them before us who have been waiting 2 yrs or so.... 

It seems the more and more women coming up with self-funding are get top priority over all of us who's been waiting years - IS THAT FAIR?

In my opinion no....
Its not just the fact we are having to wait longer but for people who work and have to arrange time off work because they are told Sept, Nov or Dec , etc.... are having to mess there employers around and as you know it's not always easy taking time off work when YOU want it.... I have collegues with holidays booked in Aug & Sept which is when I am expected to be called in so unsure now when im able to take my leave for treatment...

If I had of been called in when I were originally told then all would of been fine in work, now i just have to take it as it comes and hope that im able to take the time.

On another note, a simple 20 second phone call every now and then would be nice just to make us aware of what's happening with the waiting list, i know they are very busy & probably short staffed but a courtesy call taking no longer then 10 seconds would be nice.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, Lol... Regarding those courtesy phone calls I mentioned...... What does the receptionist do all day?

I understand the nurses treating women, which is Great.... But the receptionist??  Surely she is able to phone a few women a day to update them as to what's happening....


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Jo/Bev,
I still haven't had a letter (Nov 0 - had a long chat with clinic today and they're looking into it.
What dates do you start treatment? How long was it between getting to top oflist and actually starting treatment for you?
Daizymay


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

got to top off list june time and had my appointment august 25th i was lucky to get started with tx straight away as af was due s stimmin atm x


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Daisymay,

My appointment isn't until the end of the month and have no idea when the treatment might start. Really hoping to get some answers soon. Sorry for starting this thread, I seem to have wound everyone up - really didn't mean to! 

Hope everyone is doing well!

Bev x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah bev  u havent wound anyone up all in same situation as u i waited 20 months finally started drugs 3-9-10 stimming atm been a long 20 months waiting and being pushed further back but it be worth the wait .   to u. keep ur chin up ur apt be ere soon xx


----------



## Daizymay (May 13, 2010)

Bev: YOU certainly haven't wound anyone/me up - the clinic has tho. It's good that we get the opportunity to share experiences. WE can't fight for treatment without the evidence. I was told yesterday that I'm the very top of the list and that an appointment for Nov to plan treatment will follow, with a view to starting actual treatment  in Jan. I'm not holding my breath!
Happyrelaxing weekend all.
Daizymay


----------

